# TAN - Tandou Limited



## System (2 July 2010)

Tandou Limited (TAN) is an Australian agribusiness company, focusing on large scale irrigated production of cereal, cotton and horticulture. The company also invests in land and water rights to establish a business with regional diversity across commodities and water systems. Tandou currently operates two primary assets, Tandou Farm and Tandou Orchard.

http://www.tandou.com.au


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*TANDOU FORECASTS $6.5-$7.5M PROFIT*
• Full year forecast profit before tax $6.5 – $7.5 million
• Profitable water investment returns
• Successful completion of 2012 cotton harvest
• Preparations for 6,500ha’s 2013 cotton crop

Listed agribusiness and water investment company Tandou Limited (TAN:ASX) has forecast an unaudited $6.5 – $7.5 million profit before tax for the year ended 30 June 2012. The previous financial period result for the six months ended 30 June 2011 was $6 million profit before tax.
Announcing the result, Tandou CEO Guy Kingwill attributed the result to the Company’s successful return to full production at Tandou Farm and continued success of the water business to generate significant earnings.
“With the successful completion of the 2012 cotton harvest, preparations are now in full swing for up to 3,500 hectares of durum wheat and 6,500 hectares of cotton.”
“Based on preliminary gin turn-out results the 2012 upland cotton yield is expected to be approximately 9.8 bales per hectare (2011 crop: 8.8 bales/ha). The Company still has around 15,000 bales of unsold 2012 cotton and has used current market prices of $375 per bale for this unsold portion.”
“The Company has more than 30% of the 2013 cotton crop forward sold at an average price of $534 per bale” Mr Kingwill said.
Further information relating to the Company’s financial and operating results will be included in the Preliminary Final Report to be lodged in late August 2012.
*
TANDOU $19.4 MILLION WATER SALES*
Tandou Limited is pleased to report that, consistent with its strategy of actively managing its water entitlements, it has exchanged contracts with the Federal government for the sale of more than 14 gigalitres of water entitlements through their recent Southern Targeted Purchase Initiative for $19.4m.
Settlement of these contracts will take place over the coming weeks and is expected to be completed in full by 30 June 2012.
Tandou Chief Executive Officer, Guy Kingwill said “this is an outstanding transaction for the Company in the current water market. The transaction supports the underlying value of the Company’s water assets and results in a profit of approximately $1.1m, securing almost $20 million from the sale of less than one third of the company’s water assets is particularly pleasing.”
Tandou will continue to actively manage its water entitlements to maximise yield on those investments and minimise input costs to the cropping operations.
“The Company intends to replace this water with value buys over the next 12 months” Mr Kingwill said.
Outcome of Strategic Review
As reported on 30 April, Tandou has engaged Macquarie Capital to undertake a strategic review of the Company.
The strategic review is ongoing and to date has confirmed Tandou’s strategy of managing a diversified land and water portfolio. This strategy has delivered significantly more stable earnings in times of extreme climatic volatility than non-diversified agricultural models. 
Tandou’s strategy is to continue to apply its diversified model to enhance shareholder value.
Cotton Harvest
The 2012 cotton harvest at Tandou Farm was successfully completed on 6 June following an excellent run of fine weather. While gin turnout figures and final yields are still to be confirmed, preliminary results indicate an average yield of approximately 9.6 bales per hectare.

Following further confirmation of these turnout results and confirmation of independent valuation figures the Company intends to provide an earnings update to shareholders.


----------



## System (14 August 2015)

Tandou Limited (TAN) was removed from the official list of ASX Limited at the close of trading on Thursday, 13 August 2015, at the request of the Company and in accordance with listing rule 17.14, following compulsory acquisition of the Company's securities by Webster Limited (WBA) under its takeover offer dated 22 April 2015.


----------

